# "They don't make 'em like they used to--oops, my mistake..."



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, I get it, the world I knew done departed forever. I remember when metal was heavy, knives got sharp, and no Darlene, that is not an appendix scar.

Then I got a box from Joyce, the best knife saleswomen on the planet. I happened to mention to her that a "real knife" was made by men--guys like Duane Dwyer (Strider Knives ) who believed aluminum was a communist plot.

So, Joyce asked me what knife from Dwyer would make me happy. I laughed, I said, _"Joyce, when the saloon furniture starts to fly, you needed a 'weapon,' not just a knife! I'd want Dwyer to hand me an SnG--that blade would cut anything--and anyone--and get me home..."_

Well, either it's 1972, or I've fallen and hit my head, or Joyce bribed Dwyer to "_make just one more_." Because friends, enemies and women I haven't met as of yet, Joyce just sent me a real deal, _*SnG folder*_. But get this, it's an automatic, it's made from Ernest Emerson's favorite alloy, 154-CM, and I think Ernie even 'refined' the edge himself! It's toasty!

Now, you cannot buy it from me, or bribe it from me. Oh, you might have to uncurl my cold, dead fingers--but then, there'd be four or five of your friends covering me up!

What a knife! This ain't for cutting Thanksgiving dinner, this is truly dangerous!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, maybe they do make them the same way! Yikes, what a great knife!

And it has to have one of the strongest springs I've ever fired! Not only does it violently shake your hand, but you can feel the ripple half-way up your forearm!

When you can slice paper with the weight of the blade only--and it doesn't make a fuzzy edge--that's a sharp knife!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would like to expand on this knife, separating it from other "hard use" knives. This knife had it's origin in the knives Mick Strider and Duane Dwyer made several years ago. The knives they made were aimed at Spec Ops soldiers and Marines that beat the heck out their knives, swam in them, used them for defensive tools and viewed "maintenance" to be an every five year thingie.

I would also like to comment on the alloy used to make this blade. It's 154-CM, and this is a modification of martensitic stainless steel type 440C to which molybdenum has been added. You know, something that pierces Kevlar.

The blade isn't all. The handle is solid, beefy and bolted together securely. As I have said, activating the knife release button slams that blade out so sharply that your hand takes a pommeling. There is knurling on both ends of the handle, clearly designed to allow the owner to hold the folder traditionally and also with a reverse, ice-pick presentation.

So, deep dive with this folder, beat it, cut anything including foil, and sharpen it only when you have nothing else to do. This is a tremendous tool, and it is going to be my EDC folder from here out. I'm glad this knife is still being made, and it mirrors the original design.


----------

